# Question about ignition coills connectors



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

I'm still fighting this cylinder 3 misfire on my 04 Maxima. Looking at the coil connectors I noticed a crack in the middle of the connector where the wire goes in. Can this cause a bad connection.


----------



## 05SmokeSE (Mar 23, 2011)

edortir6 said:


> I noticed a crack in the middle of the connector where the wire goes in. Can this cause a bad connection.


Unless the connector is craked wide open at the back, or the wires going into it are frayed, I doubt it.

You could try some hi-temp silicone sealant to seal the back of the connector to keep the moisture out, but it's probably best to replace the connector.


----------

